# Ford 3000 three cylinder diesel tractor with Simms mimimac fuel injection pump



## Ray niles (Jul 20, 2020)

‘Oh







Hello all, I have a ford 3000/3 cylinder diesel tractor with the Simms minimal fuel injection pump. Where on this unit is the “bleed screw” everyone keeps talking about. In other words before I loosen the fuel injector lines I need to bleed the pump and I don’t see any bleed screw


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U see the "bell" looking thing.?? to the right of that is the bleed screw{1/2" wrench}
To start, pull the throttle off of low idle, u see the excess fuel shaft coming thru the shut off lever.?? PUSH IT IN.. u should here a click.. NOW try to start it..


----------



## Ray niles (Jul 20, 2020)

Your a saint...thanks so much for helping me out. Stay tuned, if it starts I will let you know


----------



## Ray niles (Jul 20, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> U see the "bell" looking thing.?? to the right of that is the bleed screw{1/2" wrench}
> To start, pull the throttle off of low idle, u see the excess fuel shaft coming thru the shut off lever.?? PUSH IT IN.. u should here a click.. NOW try to start it..


Ok pump guy, educate the ill informed! I went down and looked at tractor. Found the bleed screw per your guidance ...previous poster somewhere I read had said it was a 1/4 inch Allen head screw so was looking for the wrong thing. Also I saw the push in shaft and when I pushed it in it clicked. Have not yet tried to start it because I wanted to ask you

1. When I pull the kill cable ( shut off) Out,( pulling it towards driver seat) the push in shaft is out. When I push the kill cable in (toward front of tractor) it is also out. Does not move. Thus I should push the push in shaft in with the shut off ( kill cable ) pushed in, ( toward front of tractor) move the throttle lever to somewhat open from and try to start it. Am I correct?




Ray niles said:


> Your a saint...thanks so much for helping me out. Stay tuned, if it starts I will let you know


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Operator's Manuals:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-5000-operators-service-manual.2/
http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals... and LCG Tractors 2000,3000,4000,and 5000.pdf


----------



## Ray niles (Jul 20, 2020)

Hacke said:


> Operator's Manuals:
> https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-5000-operators-service-manual.2/
> http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators Manual All Purpose and LCG Tractors 2000,3000,4000,and 5000.pdf



Hacke

thank you so much for these manual, I reallyappreciate it and your willingness to ahare. Thanks again

ray


----------

